# Danny button ymfs champ!



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to a fine young man winning his class at NFAA Outdoor NAtionals!
Danny posted a 1639, winning by 2 pts.I have had the pleasure of watching this guy grow up,and I can say that he deserves what he got this last weekend.Jeff must be overjoyed that his work paid off with Danny.I give Danny a lot of grief sometimes,some of it deserving,but as of now,I wont anymore! All of us that get to shoot with,and watch a kid grow up before our eyes,feel that he is a part of us.We are proud of you pal! Don W.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Congrats Danny. Great shooting!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I've seen him shoot. He can definatley be someone in archery. Heres to you Danny:darkbeer:.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats, Danny! Good for you. I'll be that you are not only holding your head up high, but that your Dad is proud as punch too.

See you at the Presley's Shoot on Dec. 5 & 6, 2009.

field14 (Tomd)


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

Way to go Schmedley!!!

:teeth::teeth:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Dad certainly is proud. Thinking of taking up coaching, equipment set-up and caddying since I seem to do those better than I do shooting, lol ! Oh yeah, should add to the list, "smiling (at least within eyesight) and driving back to the hotel to pick up someone's bow from the hotel room opening day of the tournament", lol! .

Also want to send out a congrats to the fine, young men Danny got to shoot with. Danny had a good time. Nice shooting Zach (heard he shot his personal bests as well to give Danny a run for the bowl), et.al..

>>------->


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats Danny!:thumbs_up


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Good things happen to good people!! Congrads and keep having fun!!!


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Dad certainly is proud. Thinking of taking up coaching, equipment set-up and caddying since I seem to do those better than I do shooting, lol ! Oh yeah, should add to the list, "smiling (at least within eyesight) and driving back to the hotel to pick up someone's bow from the hotel room opening day of the tournament", lol! .
> 
> Also want to send out a congrats to the fine, young men Danny got to shoot with. Danny had a good time. Nice shooting Zach (heard he shot his personal bests as well to give Danny a run for the bowl), et.al..
> 
> >>------->




Boy do I know the feeling there Jeff 

Congrats to The Button Family

Awesome Shooting there Danny! :first:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good Job Danny and congrats. :clap:

I had the pleasure of meeting Danny this weekend....and shooting the Pro AM with him. He is a good kid and a heck of a shot. I am sure his dad is extra proud


----------

